# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Новый форум неизлечимо больных и выздоравливающих

## Святой отец

Новый форум неизлечимо больных и выздоравливающих

----------


## The loser

Раньше этот форум был довольно многолюдный

----------

